# Kraków



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well my daughter and grandson are loving it

The hostel is great 

Schindlers factory they enjoyed

Auschwitz, took a while to get there but visited both camps, but according to young Albert 

It was definately worth it

Tomorrow the salt mines 

They are backpacking staying in hostels and eventually overnighting on the train to Prague 

So pleased they finally did it 

Sandra


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

aldra said:


> Schindlers factory they enjoyed


Ooh. Is that where they make the lifts? Schindler AG

:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My family gave me a trip to Krakow for my 70th and I went with my sister.

We loved it. Did the things your family have done Aldra. We also went to the ghetto pharmacy - that was very interesting.

I also managed a Chopin recital, we enjoyed the Polish cuisine - including a tomato soup with a big ball of basil ice cream in the middle! - and just wandering.

Lovely.

Auschwitz and Birkenau were very sobering but, in my view, a necessary hommage.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is just the two of them

He a 6'3' fifteen year old

They don't see eye to eye

In fact they rarely see eye, (no pun intended )

He wasn't sure about backpacking but strangely enough was so keen to visit Auschwitz

I wonder if it's because of his mums time in Israel 

When the hound goes we will take him to Israel

To follow in our families footsteps 

He never knew his dad

So maybe he needs to touch the history of his mum

The family would have shadow, but he is a hound from hell, protective to a fault, he loses it ,if the gate wasn't shut?

I dare not risk it

Once people are in in he is a baby 

Adores his family and anyone introduced

It's just that time twix gate and house

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well my daughter and grandson are loving it
> 
> The hostel is great
> Schindlers factory they enjoyed
> ...


Did it in May 2016. Very memorable and moving. The polish people were so friendly.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well they seem to have really enjoyed it

But it's cost us a fortune

Well not really a fortune, about £800 , £200 a gift for clothes for the both for the trip, £ 200 a gift for spending money

£400 because they were broke whilst away and phoned for a loan

And yes it's not a lot for us

But how I wish they coiuld plan within their means 

But maybe their means wouldn't have been enough 

The £400 they will pay back eventually 

But we will gift them with much more than that meantime to cancel out the repayments 

I suppose it's just the principle as they are one of six , well no of 8 as grandchildren arrange loans through us too

We always taught them loans are repayable 

And by and large they are always repaid on the time they agreed

But for the odd one life gets in the way of repaying

So how do you go on with children and loans?

I often think would it not be good to just have 1 or maybe two kids, and fewer grandkids 

It's not the money, strange at it seems I couldn't care less

Although I'm grateful to have more than enough for our needs 

Enough to leave for them when we go, well I hope

But then again when 23 turn up on a regular basis for a meal, so enjoy each other
Maybe I need to think it out again !!

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are back

And eating out was expensive

Well I'm sure it is 

We rarely eat out

I prefer to cook

When we travel

I still prefer to cook

Love the veg and food available in markets, supermarkets

Part of our holiday to cook

Part of our life to cook at home

Always searching for new ways to cook

But for them staying in hostels they didn't have that luxury

And young Albert has put on weight in a week

And so do we

But not the food

The wine 
Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We found eating out was not expensive Sandra. Many superb restaurants were in cellars and had lots of character. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I guess that comes down to experience Ray 

They found that £25/30 pound was expensive for two

Especially as they had to also buy breakfast and lunch each day

The joy of a MH and your own kitchen

I guess they were trying for a low budget holiday 

But they loved it

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We were in a low budget hotel with an extensive breakfast all in. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...xcdecbccccb7e83d2!8m2!3d50.06656!4d19.9553997 Yes a good dinner menu was about £25 for two which we didn't think too bad.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...555cefd08f30a8e!8m2!3d50.0652321!4d19.9519423
And even in the big new posh hotel bang in the centre a good lunch was £15 a head with wine. I will try and find links on Google.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.0...4!1sFE5MGQ6YYR-0-fxLl8NwnQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's brilliant for you and me Ray

But breakfast, dinner and lunch adds up over seven days when you are on a tight budget 

And that's before drinks and snacks

We are no help as with the MH we spend no more than at home, actually much less when you factor in the wine

So I guess we will offset the money loaned, well this time, next time they need all inclusive!!!

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It takes a bit of practice, knowing how to eat on the cheap when travelling. Glad young Albert had the experience though - can't put a price on that!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

O Viv 

You need to meet young Albert

He's a giant 

But you will meet him soon

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I already met him when he was about 5'8". He's a big boy for his age! My grandson is 17 in August and is about 5'8" like his Dad. But built like a brick wall, hence his no 2 position in the front row.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well now he's 6'3 and still growing Viv

He's 15

Sandra


----------

